# Alarming a classic



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Does anyone have a basic alarm or more on there Goat? I am contemplating adding one but don't want to lower the actual value, but I don't want it stolen either. Yes the alarms just a detirent, but better than nothing.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Install a hidden toggle switch under the seat and connect it to the neutral safety circuit under the console. If the switch is open the car will not crank.

Just my 2 cents,


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

xconcepts said:


> Does anyone have a basic alarm or more on there Goat? I am contemplating adding one but don't want to lower the actual value, but I don't want it stolen either. Yes the alarms just a detirent, but better than nothing.



I agree with Randy. I have a cutoff switch hidden in the glove box that will not allow the car to start if the "key" to the cutoff switch is removed. Nobody listens to alarms any more, so disabling the electrical system is the best deterrent in my view. The only other thing you could do is install LoJack, but I'm not sure how expensive that is. Good luck.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

take it from someone that ''steals'' legally..buy insurance and be done with it


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

For my buddie with the `64 Chevelle I rigged up another key switch under the drivers seat that dissables the whole electrical system. Also I welded on a bracket at the bottom of the core support and hung a chain from the hood that funnels right into that bracket and then he puts a lock on the chain so no-one can open the hood. Has worked great for about 20 yrs now. :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

wytnyt said:


> take it from someone that ''steals'' legally..buy insurance and be done with it


That's been my opinion since I read this thread. Even tho no one wants their car stolen isn't "that's what insurance is for"? Heck, in my tiny town, and I mean tiny, people still leave their keys in their ignitions. The only ones that lock their car doors are out-of-towners. Makes you chuckle when you hear their horns go off when they lock 'em. Instantly you think, "yep, they're from the city". Everybody should live in a small town once in their life..........
And no, nobody plays banjos around here!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It`s the same around here. Of all my customers, the ones who are the most anal about locking their cars have absolutely NOTHING to steal, not even a owners manual in the glove box!!! But they gotta have their car locked up!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I had a new '89 Firebird, bright red(looking at the window sticker as we speak), in Mpls, Bloomington to be exact for MNites, that someone tried to steal one nite. Had no idea until I was looking for my car to go to work the following afternoon. Called the cops, found out the perp's tried to punch out the ignition. All they accomplished was busting up the column, pushed the clutch in(was a 5spd), it rolled back and blocked the entrance to the apartment complex. Rookies! No offense Rukee ! That's why it was towed. I'm thinking, if someone really knows what they're doing, they will get it. Hiding switches is a common practice.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> I had a new '89 Firebird, bright red(looking at the window sticker as we speak), in Mpls, Bloomington to be exact for MNites, that someone tried to steal one nite. Had no idea until I was looking for my car to go to work the following afternoon. Called the cops, found out the perp's tried to punch out the ignition. All they accomplished was busting up the column, pushed the clutch in(was a 5spd), it rolled back and blocked the entrance to the apartment complex. Rookies! No offense Rukee ! That's why it was towed. I'm thinking, if someone really knows what they're doing, they will get it. Hiding switches is a common practice.



The only thing about cutoff switches you can hope for is to SLOW DOWN some dumbbell trying to steal your car. I remember in the Seventies the alarm on my first 1967 GTO went off at my friend's apartment. I went downstairs with a softball bat from my friend and found some knucklehead trying to steal my Quadrajet. I gave him a little tap with the bat to announce my presence and told him to move quickly before I went for a home run. Still have the tools he left when he ran away. Anyway, this thread tripped my memory.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Way to protect your investment! I agree switches can be helpful. But, I've been hearing that switches are being located under the driver seat and in the glove box. I believe that's the 2 most popular spots to put them. Kinda like pulling down the sunvisor and having the keys drop out, or, looking under the floormat. Just something to think about......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> And no, nobody plays banjos around here!


LMAO....:rofl:

Open the hood, remove the coil wire and put in back pocket.


----------

